# Why is Las Vegas blocking Uber?



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

http://america.aljazeera.com/watch/shows/america-tonight/articles/2015/4/24/las-vegas-uber-taxi.html


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

Moderator can you please this post to the Las Vegas forum. Thank you


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

How you define yourself isn't always congruent with reality. Are they a tech company? Are driver's independent contractors? There is a lot riding on these decisions. The time to sort those issues out is before they get entrenched in a market. Travis does what he wants to anyway. Much of his efforts to meet local regulations often only amounts to lip service anyway. Travis himself is as responsible for the situation as anyone in Vegas.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Because Vegas is not going to let uber do what they please.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Because Vegas is not going to let uber do what they please.


Not much reason too. Would only benefit Travis in the long run anyway.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Mafia


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Remember what happened to the monorail? When proposed it was to get you from the strip to the convention center. All that was blocked by the taxi lobby. Now it goes no where anyone wants to go. The taxi lobby is very strong in Vegas.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

MAFIA


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

In a city with so much money changing hands and organized crime etc, to suggest it is simply a matter of "The Taxi Lobby" strikes me far too simple.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

It is not the Mafia as others stated, but it is organized crime.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I would guess that Uber's "**** you, we'll simply do as we please." mantra would ruffle a whole lot of feathers. It strikes me as making a lot of people anxious and not eager to allow a precedent of that kind. Just a guess.


----------



## Bolympia (Jan 8, 2015)

Because Uber has demonstrated that it has absolutely no intention of following the rules that every other transportation company in the city must follow


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

That would be the kickback part I suspect.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Wouldn't it represent a threat to the general power structure? That was what struck me. That is something that could really make waves.


----------



## Bolympia (Jan 8, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> That would be the kickback part I suspect.


NO.

If you open a restaurant in a given community, that community has regulations surrounding the food service industry that you would have to follow. If you pull an Uber and choose not to follow those regulations the community where you tried to open your establishment can and will legally shut you down. I've never heard of anyone claiming that the regulations pertaining to the food service industry are there to 'shut out competition'. Everyone knows that food service regulations are there for the publics safety and the well being of the workers.

So guess what?

THE TRANSPORTATION INDUSTRY IS CONSIDERABLY MORE HAZARDOUS THAN THE FOOD SERVICE INDUSTRY!

How many people died in the U.S. in car accidents last year, versus food poisoning? The claim that the regulations are part of crooked municipal politics is one generally made by ignoramuses who don't really know very much about the transportation (in this case livery) industry. The regulations are there not just for public safety but also to protect the drivers from abuse and exploitation.

Not that anyone on Uber People has experienced abuse or exploitation..............


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Bolympia said:


> NO.
> 
> If you open a restaurant in a given community, that community has regulations surrounding the food service industry that you would have to follow. If you pull an Uber and choose not to follow those regulations the community where you tried to open your establishment can and will legally shut you down. I've never heard of anyone claiming that the regulations pertaining to the food service industry are there to 'shut out competition'. Everyone knows that food service regulations are there for the publics safety and the well being of the workers.
> 
> ...


That is far most the best comment on this subject. I recall Travis making a comparison between uber getting turned by Nevada, vs the Ferguson, MO shooting incident. Travis stating the former was much worse.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> It is not the Mafia as others stated, but it is organized crime.


You're an idiot.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

zMann said:


> http://america.aljazeera.com/watch/shows/america-tonight/articles/2015/4/24/las-vegas-uber-taxi.html


POST #1 /zMann : Boston Bison thanks
You for Picking up
the Torch that chi1cabby laid aside.

It deserves a Day or Two in "News" be-
fore it is Delegated to Farman's Sand-
box out of Sight (and Mind) for Most
National and Int'l. Members.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Mafia





UberFrolic said:


> MAFIA





Mark in SD said:


> It is not the Mafia as others stated, but it is organized crime.


MAFIA= Organized Crime


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Even my passengers say it's mafia.

MAFIA!!


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber plays by the rules where the know the cost of operating illegally will outweigh the benefit.

Both New York and Las Vegas have a significant Law Enforcement agency strictly tasked with Taxi & FHV enforcement.
Uber played by the rules in NYC, even with X and XL following all FHV licensing and insurance requirements. They temporarily rolled the dice in Vegas but lost that battle.

Other cities have may have a couple people tasked with enforcement, but no where else I know of have their own full service heavy handed Police Agency like Vegas and New York to keep Uber in line. (LAPD Bandit Taxi OT assignment gets an honorable mention)


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Now of all of the other states will follow suit and stand up to this bully.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

That's where Travis spends all the Uber profits.... He doesn't want to run the risk of getting pimp smacked by a few X drivers....


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

There are more organized crime operations than just the Mafioso… the Russians for example.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

zMann said:


> http://america.aljazeera.com/watch/shows/america-tonight/articles/2015/4/24/las-vegas-uber-taxi.html


As soon as UBER becomes legal in Las Vegas, there will be a flood of UBER drivers from Los Angeles. Believe me because I will be one of them. I read that on any given weekend, 25% of the visitors to Las Vegas come from Los Angeles. So it just goes to show that as soon as the UBER money gates open, the L.A. driver flood will begin. So, I do believe the Las Vegas leaders know these numbers and will make it very difficult for UBER to operate any time soon.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> It is not the Mafia as others stated, but it is organized crime.


And what is Uber then, they are the epitome of organized crime.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

LADriver said:


> As soon as UBER becomes legal in Las Vegas, there will be a flood of UBER drivers from Los Angeles. Believe me because I will be one of them. I read that on any given weekend, 25% of the visitors to Las Vegas come from Los Angeles. So it just goes to show that as soon as the UBER money gates open, the L.A. driver flood will begin. So, I do believe the Las Vegas leaders know these numbers and will make it very difficult for UBER to operate any time soon.


Las Vegas is the most transient city in the US, potentially the world. No one cares why or how you get there, as long as you pay the pricey vehicle registration fees, and then dump all your money in the bar top slot machines supporting your local PTs bar.

Just lay off the meth.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Million Miler said:


> There are more organized crime operations than just the Mafioso&#8230; the Russians for example.


Don't tell me the Russians are coming. Everyone HIDE!!!!


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Don't tell me the Russians are coming. Everyone HIDE!!!!


They are here already&#8230; driving taxi for vodka


----------

